# no info on guide sporadically



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, still dealing with the pixellation at the top of the hour on the 222k, also getting no info on guide a couple of times a week as well. 

tech was out and checked connections, replaced LNB, and also the separator switch behind the reciever. 

Any ideas?

thanks!


----------

